# searching for local knitters



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone from Bedford Hills NY or in the vicinity?


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

No, but how about Dayton OH ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Considering that this forum is read the world round, it might help to place the name of the locality - Bedford Hills, NY - in the subject line. "Searching for local knitters" is just too vague.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Go to the user list and you can look up members by location.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Go to the user list and you can look up members by location.


That's presupposing that the individual member entered their location in the first place. Many do not - either because they don't want to or because they aren't aware that the can.

However, there _is_ one KPer who's listed as living in Bedford Hill, NY: maggscott


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm 48 miles away if I take the Saw Mill River Pkwy.

I've driven by Mt Kisco many years ago when our son was in school in CT.

Nice area


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Annette, I live in N. Stamford. Not around the corner exactly, but w/in an hour I would think. I used to live in Chappaqua. It takes me 45 min to get there.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a cousin in Troy who knits.


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

West Chester, Ohio


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

I live in the town of Mount Pleasant...


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I am in Mahopac NY Very close. My son works in Bedford.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Near Columbus Ohio.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

aquarious21152....no that is not far, my mom lives in Mahopac...I needed some help but I went back to the knitting store. Should start a knitting group.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Elsiecaptri......You are not far at all...


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Annette P. said:


> aquarious21152....no that is not far, my mom lives in Mahopac...I needed some help but I went back to the knitting store. Should start a knitting group.


yes we should!!


----------

